# I touch USB 1 sur Powerbook G4



## Fab_the_fab (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un I Touch 16 G il y a quelques mois et je l'avais connecté sur mon Powerbook G4 qui date de 2003...
Qui dit 2003 dit USB 1...il y a quelques temps tout fonctionnait correctement, lentement c'est sûr mais ça fonctionnait.
Ce week-end passé j'ai fait les dernières maj afin de pouvoir profiter de l'app "remote" et depuis mon I Touch n'est plus reconnu, je le branche et ça me plante Itunes quelques secondes plus tard...

Est-ce-que quelqu'un a une solution à mon problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2008)

Bah tu sais, le problème est simple...

Un produit qui est conditionné pour fonctionner sous USB2 pourra, mais avec des hauts et des bas, fonctionner sous USB1.

Tu es dans un bàs là...

Il y a des solutions plus ou moins coûteuses...

-Adaptateur USB2 --> USB1 ?!
Comme c'est un problème de controleur et pas d'interfaces, c'est impossible...tu passerais d'un 480Mbits à un 12Mbits, une notion de goulot...

-une carte controleur PCI USB2, mais c'est un portable, et je ne vois pas comment...

-passer chez Apple, voir avec eux ce que tu peux faire pour ton problème.
C'est la moins coûteuse, quoique...

-un nouveau Mac ? 
C'est la plus chère des solutions...environ 1000e (999&#8364 ! 

Désolé, je ne peux pas plus pour toi.


----------



## Fab_the_fab (14 Juillet 2008)

C'est clair que j'avais pas prévu de changer de Mac dans l'immédiat mais ma foi ça risque de précipiter un peu les choses...il faut dire aussi que le Imac 24 " me fait de l'oeil...
C'est vrai que 5 ans avec un ordi c'est vraiment le max, après tu deviens complétement dépassé et il suffit que tu sois un peu accro à la technologie comme moi et là ben je me retrouve un peu dos au mur...

Merci pour les tuyaux !


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Juillet 2008)

Peut-être qu'en employant une carte PCMCIA cela pourrait résoudre ton problème (le PB G4 doit posséder un connecteur de ce type) ?

Par contre, rien ne garantit que l'iPod sera alimenté en même temps. Il ne se rechargera peut-être pas en même temps qu'il est branché.


----------



## Fab_the_fab (14 Juillet 2008)

Très intéressant ! Merci beaucoup ! Vu le prix je ne risque pas grand chose et même si le I Touch ne se recharge pas en même temps ce n'est pas un grand problème du moment qu'il se connecte sur Itunes...


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Juillet 2008)

Cela résoudra en tout cas en partie ton problème de vitesse de transfert sur l'iPod.

Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que cela résolve ton problème de bug d'iTunes, sauf si celui-ci est vraiment lié à la connectique. Mais ça, je l'ignore.


----------



## Fab_the_fab (14 Juillet 2008)

Je suppose que ça devrait fonctionner du fait que par le passé c'était le cas...et il faut dire aussi que la connection n'était pas super stable, il suffisait par exemple que je passe des photos et ça plantait assez fréquemment, du coup j'ai vite oublié la fonction photo de l'I Touch...je testerai tout ça dès que j'ai ma carte !


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Juillet 2008)

Je te souhaite que ça marche


----------



## Fab_the_fab (16 Juillet 2008)

Fab_the_fab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheté un I Touch 16 G il y a quelques mois et je l'avais connecté sur mon Powerbook G4 qui date de 2003...
> Qui dit 2003 dit USB 1...il y a quelques temps tout fonctionnait correctement, lentement c'est sûr mais ça fonctionnait.
> ...



Re bonjour,

Je reviens avec mon problème, j'ai acheté sur un conseil d'un membre du forum une carte PCMCIA USB 2 que j'ai branché sur mon ordi, jusque là aucun problème, je dirais même que j'aurais du connaître cette solution plus tôt...
Par contre mon problème persiste, maintenant je passe en USB 2 et mon I Touch n'est toujours pas reconnu, j'ai vraiment tout essayer, le guide du dépannage complet sur le site d'apple concernant les problème de connections de périph sur Itunes etc...
Je ne sais vraiment plus que faire...si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur !

Merci par avance pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Juillet 2008)

Comme je le craignais, ça ne semble pas venir de la connectique, dommage :hein:

Rien ne dit que ça vient de là non plus, mais tu devrais essayer de supprimer (ou du moins écarter pour le moment) le fichier de préférences d'iTunes. Tu le trouveras dans TaMaison/Bibliothèque/Préférences/, il s'appelle "com.apple.iTunes.plist". Tu mets pour le moment ce fichier sur le Bureau et tu lances iTunes.

Cela remets le réglages des préférences d'iTunes à zéro, tu ne perds pas tes musiques, ni tes listes de lecture, pas d'inquiétude. Par contre tu devras jeter un &#339;il aux préférences pour les régler comme auparavant.

Tu essayes de brancher le touch et... Ben tu verras si ça a fonctionné ou non.
Si ton problème n'est pas réglé (j'espère bien qu'il le sera), tu pourras remettre l'ancien fichier à la place de celui qui se sera créé.

Question subsidiaire idiote, mais on ne sait jamais : Est-ce que tu as bien mis iTunes à jour ?


----------



## Fab_the_fab (16 Juillet 2008)

Merci une nouvelle fois pour ton aide mais malheureusement ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...et sinon pour répondre à ta question : oui j'ai fais la dernière maj sur Itunes...
J'ai quand même fais un test qui ne m'avance pas à grand chose mais qui me fait dire que c'est uniquement avec le I Touch que j'ai un problème de connection car le Nano de ma femme passe très bien...je me demande si il ne faudrait pas carrément que j'appelle le support d'Apple...


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, c'est à se demander si ce n'est pas hardware. Contacter le SAV est une bonne idée.

Avant ça, essaye une chose (qui est loin d'être la panacée, mais qui parfois résout des soucis venus d'on ne sait d'où), essaye de réparer les autorisations (Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque, sélectionner le disque système, puis dans l'onglet SOS cliquer sur Réparer les autorisations).

J'espère juste que tu n'es pas sous Léopard, car cette opération sous ce système semble prendre un temps fou (au vu des différents fils qui causent de ça).


----------



## Fab_the_fab (17 Juillet 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé de réparer les autorisations, c'est d'ailleurs un des premier truc que j'ai essayé...et sinon je ne suis pas sous Léopard car ma machine n'a pas les ressources nécessaires...
Je vais donc tenter le SAV...
Merci encore et à +


----------



## Fab_the_fab (18 Juillet 2008)

Fab_the_fab a dit:


> Re bonjour,
> 
> Je reviens avec mon problème, j'ai acheté sur un conseil d'un membre du forum une carte PCMCIA USB 2 que j'ai branché sur mon ordi, jusque là aucun problème, je dirais même que j'aurais du connaître cette solution plus tôt...
> Par contre mon problème persiste, maintenant je passe en USB 2 et mon I Touch n'est toujours pas reconnu, j'ai vraiment tout essayer, le guide du dépannage complet sur le site d'apple concernant les problème de connections de périph sur Itunes etc...
> ...


 
Alors voilà, mon problème est réglé, je vais en faire part, ne sait-on jamais, ça peut servir à d'autres...
Finalement j'ai appelé le support d'Apple qui m'ont dit de faire les manipulations suivantes :
1. Eteindre complétement le Itouch en appuyant sur la touche en haut à gche quelques secondes et en faisant glisser le bouton sur l'écran tactile.
2. Débrancher le Itouch du Mac.
3. Appuyer sur le bouton central sous l'écran du Itouch et tout en maintenant ce bouton pressé brancher la prise USB du Itouch au Mac.
4. Dès que la pomme apparaît sur l'écran du Itouch relâcher le bouton central et attendre.

Je dois dire qu'au début je ne pensais pas que ça allait fonctionner car Itunes ne répondait pas pendant à peu prêt 2 bonnes minutes quand soudain l'écran du Itouch s'est illuminé et à marqué synchronisation en cours ! Finalement mon Itouch a été reconnu !

Mon aide téléphonique m'a quand même précisé que si j'avais eu ce problème c'est certainement dû au fait que mon Powerbook G4 de 2003 n'est pas tout récent.
Sinon pour info cette opération citée ci-dessus se nomme "Recovering".

Voilà tout est bien qui fini bien...

A part ça vraiment excellent l'application "Remote" !

Merci à ceux qui m'ont donné des tuyaux, comme par exemple la carte PCMCIA USB 2 !

A+


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Juillet 2008)

Content pour toi que cela fonctionne à nouveau.

Et merci d'avoir posté la réponse au problème, car comme tu dis, ça servira certainement à d'autre


----------



## Baltazar82 (24 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ces informations.

Une petite question tout de même pour compléter la solution PCMCIA:
est-ce que le I Touch est alimenté par la carte PCMCIA USB 2?

La réponse m'intéresse vivement car je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de connecter une
Hauppauge WinTV ou une pinnacle PCTV stick.

Je vous remercie par avance de l'intérêt des réponses que vous apporterez.


----------

